# Tax on money from UK to Canada



## Karna (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I would be extremely helpful if someone could please help me with a query.
I moved from UK to Canada last year and I am going to file my first Canadian tax return this year. I had transferred some money from UK to Canada after I reached here. I am having conflicting advice as to whether this should be included in the Canada tax return, as it has already been taxed in UK. 
I would be grateful if anyone could help me with their knowledge. Thank you very much: I appreciate it.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

IS it income you have made since your move to Canada or Cash you had in your bank account over there that you hadn't initially moved over?


----------



## Karna (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Goldeneye
Thank you very much for your response. This is cash I had in my UK bank account previously. I haven't had any UK income at all since the day I moved to Canada. Thanks for your help: much appreciated.


----------

